# BSOD, Windows 7 and Locale 3081



## klbuyer (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi,

I am wondering if someone could help me. I have a PC about 2 months old, it worked fine for about 1 month and new I keep getting the BSOD with Locale ID 3081. I have read lots of articles that suggest it is either a driver or hardware problem. I have reformatted the hard drive and installed windows 7 and am still getting the problem. I am running the bare minimum on the PC, operating system, media centre with kaiser baas tv tuner and at the moment installed nothing else until I can get this resolved. I seem to get the BSOD when media centre is running and once gotten it could take 2 to 3 restarts before I can actually use the PC. The PC has been working fine for about 1 month previous to this. 

I will be attaching the System Info & BSOD Mini Kernel Dump File Collection ran from the steps by jcgriff2. And the driver verification results.

Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi just curious have you tried running the comp without the tv tuner


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Is there a reason that the Network Location Awareness service isn't starting? If not, I'd suggest enabling it in the Services applet (services.msc).

I'd suggest:
- running the Windows 7 upgrade advisor (free from here: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...90-7659-4BD9-9E51-2497C146AF15&displaylang=en ) and let us know the results.
- running a bootable memory diagnostic: (Vista how-to located here, Win7 is very similar: http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/tutorial146.html Other tests are located here: http://usasma.vox.com/library/post/bootable-memory-test-diagnostics.html
- updating these drivers:

```
RT61.sys     Fri Jul 27 06:12:13 2007 [B]Belkin Wireless Card drivers[/B]
ASACPI.sys   Thu Aug 12 22:52:52 2004  [B]ASUS AI Suite (there are Win7 drivers on the Asus pages - use them)[/B]
dvb7700all.sys Tue Jul 31 01:20:53 2007 [B]Most probably a driver for your TV card[/B]
```
The BSOD's are very confusing, mostly pointing to memory access errors that are usually attributed to drivers. I would definitely suggest running Driver Verifier to see if we can pin down this bugger for you. Please read the following instructions carefully, as Driver Verifier can cause your system to not boot into Windows:


> Using Driver Verifier is an iffy proposition. Most times it'll crash and it'll tell you what the driver is. But sometimes it'll crash and won't tell you the driver. Other times it'll crash before you can log in to Windows. If you can't get to Safe Mode, then you'll have to resort to offline editing of the registry to disable Driver Verifier.
> 
> So, I'd suggest that you first backup your stuff and then make sure you've got access to another computer so you can contact us if problems arise. Then make a System Restore point (so you can restore the system using the Vista Startup Repair feature).
> 
> ...


Here's the details of the memory dumps:

```
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntkrnlpa.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntkrnlpa.exe
Built by: 7100.0.x86fre.winmain_win7rc.090421-1700
Debug session time: Sun Jul  5 07:13:58.721 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:11.032
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntkrnlpa.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntkrnlpa.exe
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for rdyboost.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for rdyboost.sys
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntkrnlpa.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntkrnlpa.exe
Built by: 7100.0.x86fre.winmain_win7rc.090421-1700
Debug session time: Sun Jul  5 06:15:06.385 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:28:43.070
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntkrnlpa.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntkrnlpa.exe
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntkrnlpa.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntkrnlpa.exe
Built by: 7100.0.x86fre.winmain_win7rc.090421-1700
Debug session time: Sun Jul  5 00:30:10.874 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 1 days 19:54:08.185
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntkrnlpa.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntkrnlpa.exe
BugCheck C5, {a549c1fc, 2, 1, 82968067}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for USBPORT.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for USBPORT.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for usbhub.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for usbhub.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dvb7700all.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dvb7700all.sys
Probably caused by : dvb7700all.sys ( dvb7700all+7ffe )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntkrnlpa.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntkrnlpa.exe
Built by: 7100.0.x86fre.winmain_win7rc.090421-1700
Debug session time: Sun Jul  5 07:53:38.140 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:36:17.030
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntkrnlpa.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntkrnlpa.exe
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Ntfs.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Ntfs.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for fltmgr.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for fltmgr.sys
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntkrnlpa.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntkrnlpa.exe
Built by: 7100.0.x86fre.winmain_win7rc.090421-1700
Debug session time: Sun Jul  5 07:16:14.416 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:10.102
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntkrnlpa.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntkrnlpa.exe
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for rdyboost.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for rdyboost.sys
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntkrnlpa.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntkrnlpa.exe
Built by: 7100.0.x86fre.winmain_win7rc.090421-1700
Debug session time: Sun Jul  5 07:55:54.472 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:28.783
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntkrnlpa.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntkrnlpa.exe
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for rdyboost.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for rdyboost.sys
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
```


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

The bugchecks -

*0x4e (0x99, 0x8d2f5, 0x0, 0x8d3f5)*, probable cause = NT
*0xc5 (0xa549c1fc, 0x2, 0x1, 0x82968067)*, probable cause = dvb7700all.sys 

The stack text clearly shows ReadyBoost as the probable cause in the 0x4e b ugcheck BSODs - 

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
[B][U]STACK_TEXT:[/U][/B]  
0004e 00000099 0008d2f5 nt+0xdbf28
f5000 00010000 87b696c8 nt+0xe8eb8
f5000 00000000 8d625c74 nt+0x11f43c
f5000 8d625ce8 8d625c80 [color=red]rdyboost![/color]SmFree+0x10
696d0 8d625cb0 8ba1caef [color=red]rdyboost![/color]SmdMdlCleanup+0x14
240b0 8d625ce8 87b696d0 [color=red]rdyboost![/color]SmIoRequestComplete+0x2e
696d0 8ba240b0 00000000 [color=red]rdyboost![/color]SMKM_STORE_MGR<SMD_TRAITS>::SmIoCtxWorkItemComplete+0x1cb
c2430 8d625ce8 00000000 [color=red]rdyboost![/color]SmWorkItemCompletion+0x1b
240b0 851c2430 87b696c0 [color=red]rdyboost![/color]SMKM_STORE_MGR<SMD_TRAITS>::SmWorkItemFree+0x9e
c2430 87b96ae8 8d625d58 [color=red]rdyboost![/color]SmWorkItemFree+0x1a
00000 a0e08d79 00000000 [color=red]rdyboost![/color]SMKM_STORE<SMD_TRAITS>::SmStWorker+0x11c
16e0a 851c2430 00000000 nt+0x1fabc3
00000 00000000 00000000 nt+0xbde29
[/FONT]
```
Run *chkdsk /r* on your internal HDD and external USB drive (WD 5000AAV) as the NT file system driver *ntfs.sys* was also noted in the dumps in addition to *usbhub.sys* and *usbport.sys*. You can also unplug the external HDD and see if the BSODs stop.

These drivers need to be updated/ disabled (as *joeten* suggested) as they may cause future BSODs - 

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
[B]D-Link Wireless G DWA-510 Desktop Adapter[/B]
RT61.sys     Fri Jul 27 03:12:13 2007 (46A9C4FD)

[B]DiBcom S830TV tuner device[/B]
dvb7700all.sys Mon Jul 30 22:20:53 2007 (46AEC6B5)


ASACPI.sys   Thu Aug 12 19:52:52 2004 (411C2D04)
[URL="http://forums.techguy.org/hardware/743268-how-heck-can-i-permanently.html"]http://forums.techguy.org/hardwar....html[/URL]
[/FONT]
```
I downloaded the Windows 7 build 7100 x86 kernel symbol package and still encountered symbol errors. It may be related to the 2004 asacpi.sys driver which in turn may have caused a problem with NT. Were there any problems with the installation of Windows 7? Was your external USB drive plugged in to the system during the install?

If the BSODs continue after the above updates/ disablement are applied, run the Driver Verifier (all future dumps must be verifier-enabled, please) - http://www.techsupportforum.com/2110308-post4.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.

*EDIT: * Hi again, John - My apologies for the second time today as I once again posted after you in a thread before I knew you had posted. Have a good night !! Thank you ... JC

. 


.


*0x4e - dbug log*

```
[font=lucida console]
Opened log file 'D:\!!_Kernel_Dumps\klbuyer_Vista_07-05-09__jcgriff2__\!_Kernel\$99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [D:\!!_Kernel_Dumps\klbuyer_Vista_07-05-09__jcgriff2__\!_Kernel\070509-13868-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols;c:\symbols_Windows_7_RC\7100_x86_*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\ntkrnlpa.exe, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntkrnlpa.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntkrnlpa.exe
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7100 MP (4 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7100.0.x86fre.winmain_win7rc.090421-1700
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0x82844000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x8298c810
Debug session time: Sun Jul  5 03:15:06.385 2009 (GMT-7)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:28:43.070
Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\ntkrnlpa.exe, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntkrnlpa.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntkrnlpa.exe
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
..................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
......
1: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;.logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

MEMORY_MANAGEMENT (1a)
    # Any other values for parameter 1 must be individually examined.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00041790, The subtype of the bugcheck.
Arg2: c080205e
Arg3: 0000ffff
Arg4: 00000000


eax=8298d17c ebx=00000000 ecx=00000000 edx=00000000 esi=807c5120 edi=00000000
eip=82931f28 esp=82562900 ebp=82562918 iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na po nc
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00000202
nt+0xdbf28:
82931f28 cc              int     3
ChildEBP RetAddr  Args to Child              
WARNING: Stack unwind information not available. Following frames may be wrong.
82562918 8293eeb8 0000004e 00000099 0008d2f5 nt+0xdbf28
82562a10 8297543c 87cf5000 00001000 87cf5000 nt+0xe8eb8
82562a78 8ba0fcc0 87cf5000 00000000 82562a94 nt+0x11f43c
82562a88 8ba01080 87cf5000 82562aa8 8ba02466 rdyboost!SmFree+0x10 (FPO: [1,0,0])
82562a94 8ba02466 851b3480 87cf5000 00000001 rdyboost!NP_CONTEXT::NpNodeFree+0x3a (FPO: [3,0,0])
82562aa8 8ba02f5c 851b3478 87cf5000 879ce000 rdyboost!B_TREE<_SMD_STORE_KEY,ST_STORE<SMD_TRAITS>::_ST_PAGE_ENTRY,4096,NP_CONTEXT>::BTreeDeleteNode+0x22 (FPO: [2,0,0])
82562abc 8ba02fab 851b3478 87cf5000 879d2020 rdyboost!B_TREE<_SMD_STORE_KEY,ST_STORE<SMD_TRAITS>::_ST_PAGE_ENTRY,4096,NP_CONTEXT>::BTreeNodeFree+0x18 (FPO: [2,0,4])
82562ad8 8ba02fab 851b3478 879ce000 851b3478 rdyboost!B_TREE<_SMD_STORE_KEY,ST_STORE<SMD_TRAITS>::_ST_PAGE_ENTRY,4096,NP_CONTEXT>::BTreeNodeFree+0x67 (FPO: [2,0,4])
82562af4 8ba035d5 851b3478 879d2000 82562b20 rdyboost!B_TREE<_SMD_STORE_KEY,ST_STORE<SMD_TRAITS>::_ST_PAGE_ENTRY,4096,NP_CONTEXT>::BTreeNodeFree+0x67 (FPO: [2,0,4])
82562b04 8ba0698f 851b3478 8ba1c0b0 851b3430 rdyboost!B_TREE<_SMD_STORE_KEY,ST_STORE<SMD_TRAITS>::_ST_PAGE_ENTRY,4096,NP_CONTEXT>::BTreeCleanup+0x15 (FPO: [1,0,0])
82562b20 8ba06ae8 851b3478 00000000 851b3430 rdyboost!ST_STORE<SMD_TRAITS>::StDmCleanup+0x1f (FPO: [2,1,4])
82562b34 8ba06be9 851b3430 851b3430 851b3430 rdyboost!ST_STORE<SMD_TRAITS>::StCleanup+0x14 (FPO: [1,0,4])
82562b48 8ba06c92 851b3430 00000001 8ba1c0f8 rdyboost!SMKM_STORE<SMD_TRAITS>::SmStCleanup+0x57 (FPO: [2,0,0])
82562b64 8ba23c5f 8ba1c0b0 851b3430 00000001 rdyboost!SMKM_STORE_MGR<SMD_TRAITS>::SmStoreMgrCallback+0x2a (FPO: [3,0,4])
82562b84 8ba039cd 00000008 8ba1c0b0 82562bb4 rdyboost!SmKmCleanup+0x79 (FPO: [1,0,4])
82562b94 8ba1eab3 8ba1c0b0 00000000 851d4650 rdyboost!SMKM_STORE_MGR<SMD_TRAITS>::SmCleanup+0xf (FPO: [1,0,4])
82562bb4 8ba0f8f5 8ba1c0b0 00000000 09f79aa2 rdyboost!SmdRBContextShutdown+0x83 (FPO: [2,2,4])
82562bfc 82887ad1 851b3058 851d4650 851d4650 rdyboost!SmdDispatchDeviceControl+0x273 (FPO: [SEH])
82562c14 82a7f177 87492700 851d4650 851d46c0 nt+0x31ad1
82562c34 82a82158 851b3058 87492700 00000000 nt+0x229177
start    end        module name
80bce000 80bd6000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Tue Apr 21 22:07:23 2009 (49EEA60B)
8281f000 82856000   hal      halmacpi.dll Tue Apr 21 20:08:30 2009 (49EE8A2E)
82856000 82c65000   nt       ntkrnlpa.exe Tue Apr 21 20:13:18 2009 (49EE8B4E)
82e02000 82e73000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Tue Apr 21 22:05:20 2009 (49EEA590)
82e73000 82e84000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Tue Apr 21 22:09:07 2009 (49EEA673)
82e84000 82e8c000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Tue Apr 21 22:01:42 2009 (49EEA4B6)
82e8c000 82ece000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Tue Apr 21 20:08:36 2009 (49EE8A34)
82ece000 82f79000   CI       CI.dll       Tue Apr 21 22:08:59 2009 (49EEA66B)
82f79000 82fea000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Tue Apr 21 20:09:01 2009 (49EE8A4D)
82fea000 82ff8000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Tue Apr 21 20:08:47 2009 (49EE8A3F)
8b400000 8b408000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Tue Apr 21 21:00:11 2009 (49EE964B)
8b408000 8b410000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Tue Apr 21 21:00:11 2009 (49EE964B)
8b410000 8b41b000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Tue Apr 21 20:08:46 2009 (49EE8A3E)
8b41b000 8b429000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Tue Apr 21 20:08:49 2009 (49EE8A41)
8b43d000 8b485000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Tue Apr 21 20:08:37 2009 (49EE8A35)
8b485000 8b48e000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Tue Apr 21 20:08:46 2009 (49EE8A3E)
8b48e000 8b496000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Tue Apr 21 20:08:33 2009 (49EE8A31)
8b496000 8b4c0000   pci      pci.sys      Tue Apr 21 20:08:40 2009 (49EE8A38)
8b4c0000 8b4cb000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Tue Apr 21 20:44:49 2009 (49EE92B1)
8b4cb000 8b4dc000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Tue Apr 21 20:08:57 2009 (49EE8A49)
8b4dc000 8b4ec000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Tue Apr 21 20:08:47 2009 (49EE8A3F)
8b4ec000 8b537000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Tue Apr 21 20:09:06 2009 (49EE8A52)
8b537000 8b53e000   pciide   pciide.sys   Tue Apr 21 20:08:44 2009 (49EE8A3C)
8b53e000 8b54c000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Tue Apr 21 20:08:40 2009 (49EE8A38)
8b54c000 8b562000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Tue Apr 21 20:08:51 2009 (49EE8A43)
8b562000 8b56b000   atapi    atapi.sys    Tue Apr 21 20:08:39 2009 (49EE8A37)
8b56b000 8b58e000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Tue Apr 21 20:08:42 2009 (49EE8A3A)
8b58e000 8b597000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue Mar 10 16:22:16 2009 (49B6F628)
8b597000 8b5cb000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Tue Apr 21 20:08:39 2009 (49EE8A37)
8b5cb000 8b5dc000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Tue Apr 21 20:19:22 2009 (49EE8CBA)
8b5dc000 8b5fd000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Tue Apr 21 20:23:20 2009 (49EE8DA8)
8b600000 8b608000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Tue Apr 21 21:00:11 2009 (49EE964B)
8b60c000 8b73b000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Tue Apr 21 20:09:31 2009 (49EE8A6B)
8b73b000 8b766000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Tue Apr 21 20:09:19 2009 (49EE8A5F)
8b766000 8b779000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Tue Apr 21 20:09:16 2009 (49EE8A5C)
8b779000 8b7d6000   cng      cng.sys      Tue Apr 21 20:31:04 2009 (49EE8F78)
8b7d6000 8b7e4000   pcw      pcw.sys      Tue Apr 21 20:08:34 2009 (49EE8A32)
8b7e4000 8b7ed000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Tue Apr 21 20:08:38 2009 (49EE8A36)
8b7ed000 8b7fa000   watchdog watchdog.sys Tue Apr 21 20:21:46 2009 (49EE8D4A)
8b800000 8b81f000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Tue Apr 21 20:08:48 2009 (49EE8A40)
8b81f000 8b826000   Null     Null.SYS     Tue Apr 21 20:08:37 2009 (49EE8A35)
8b829000 8b8e0000   ndis     ndis.sys     Tue May 12 19:31:34 2009 (4A0A3106)
8b8e0000 8b91e000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Tue Apr 21 20:10:05 2009 (49EE8A8D)
8b91e000 8b943000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Tue Apr 21 20:32:15 2009 (49EE8FBF)
8b943000 8b953000   mup      mup.sys      Tue Apr 21 20:11:32 2009 (49EE8AE4)
8b953000 8b985000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Tue Apr 21 20:10:25 2009 (49EE8AA1)
8b985000 8b996000   disk     disk.sys     Tue Apr 21 20:08:52 2009 (49EE8A44)
8b996000 8b9bb000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Tue Apr 21 20:08:43 2009 (49EE8A3B)
8b9bb000 8b9d6000   luafv    luafv.sys    Tue Apr 21 20:13:02 2009 (49EE8B3E)
8b9ed000 8b9f4000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Tue Apr 21 20:43:27 2009 (49EE925F)
8b9f4000 8ba00000   vga      vga.sys      Tue Apr 21 20:23:17 2009 (49EE8DA5)
8ba00000 8ba2d000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Tue Apr 21 20:19:32 2009 (49EE8CC4)
8ba2d000 8ba35000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Tue Apr 21 20:08:27 2009 (49EE8A2B)
8ba3a000 8bb7f000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Tue May 12 19:32:47 2009 (4A0A314F)
8bb7f000 8bbb0000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Tue Apr 21 20:09:26 2009 (49EE8A66)
8bbb0000 8bbb8380   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Tue Apr 21 20:26:29 2009 (49EE8E65)
8bbb9000 8bbf7000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Tue Apr 21 20:08:58 2009 (49EE8A4A)
8bbf7000 8bbff000   spldr    spldr.sys    Wed Mar 25 12:16:08 2009 (49CA82F8)
9060e000 90626000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Tue Apr 21 20:11:34 2009 (49EE8AE6)
90626000 90634000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Tue Apr 21 20:20:31 2009 (49EE8CFF)
90634000 90653000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Tue Apr 21 20:52:38 2009 (49EE9486)
90653000 90665000   intelppm intelppm.sys Tue Apr 21 20:08:27 2009 (49EE8A2B)
90665000 9068a000   Rt86win7 Rt86win7.sys Thu Feb 26 01:04:22 2009 (49A65B16)
9068a000 906ec000   RT61     RT61.sys     Fri Jul 27 03:12:13 2007 (46A9C4FD)
906ec000 906fe000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Tue Apr 21 20:53:30 2009 (49EE94BA)
906fe000 90716000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Tue Apr 21 20:53:07 2009 (49EE94A3)
90716000 90739000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Tue Apr 21 20:53:08 2009 (49EE94A4)
90739000 90751000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Tue Apr 21 20:53:24 2009 (49EE94B4)
90751000 90768000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Tue Apr 21 20:53:17 2009 (49EE94AD)
90768000 9077f000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Tue Apr 21 20:53:30 2009 (49EE94BA)
9077f000 90789000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Tue Apr 21 21:01:12 2009 (49EE9688)
90789000 90796000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Tue Apr 21 20:08:39 2009 (49EE8A37)
90796000 907a3000   mouclass mouclass.sys Tue Apr 21 20:08:39 2009 (49EE8A37)
907a3000 907d7000   ks       ks.sys       Tue Apr 21 20:43:43 2009 (49EE926F)
907d7000 907e5000   umbus    umbus.sys    Tue Apr 21 20:50:03 2009 (49EE93EB)
907e5000 907f0000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Tue Apr 21 20:43:33 2009 (49EE9265)
907f0000 907fb000   monitor  monitor.sys  Tue Apr 21 20:23:20 2009 (49EE8DA8)
90c00000 90c10000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Tue Apr 21 20:51:49 2009 (49EE9455)
90c11000 90c28000   tdx      tdx.sys      Tue Apr 21 20:09:29 2009 (49EE8A69)
90c28000 90c33000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Tue Apr 21 20:09:31 2009 (49EE8A6B)
90c33000 90c8d000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Apr 21 20:09:58 2009 (49EE8A86)
90c8d000 90cbf000   netbt    netbt.sys    Tue Apr 21 20:09:39 2009 (49EE8A73)
90cbf000 90cc6000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Tue Apr 21 20:52:24 2009 (49EE9478)
90cc6000 90ce4000   pacer    pacer.sys    Tue Apr 21 20:52:32 2009 (49EE9480)
90ce4000 90cf2000   netbios  netbios.sys  Tue Apr 21 20:52:28 2009 (49EE947C)
90cf2000 90d0c000   serial   serial.sys   Tue Apr 21 20:44:02 2009 (49EE9282)
90d0c000 90d1f000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Tue Apr 21 20:53:29 2009 (49EE94B9)
90d1f000 90d2f000   termdd   termdd.sys   Tue Apr 21 21:00:07 2009 (49EE9647)
90d2f000 90d70000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Tue Apr 21 20:11:43 2009 (49EE8AEF)
90d70000 90d7a000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Tue Apr 21 20:09:25 2009 (49EE8A65)
90d7a000 90d84000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Tue Apr 21 20:16:49 2009 (49EE8C21)
90d84000 90d90000   discache discache.sys Tue Apr 21 20:21:34 2009 (49EE8D3E)
90d90000 90df4000   csc      csc.sys      Tue Apr 21 20:12:21 2009 (49EE8B15)
90e00000 90e0d000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Tue Apr 21 20:43:54 2009 (49EE927A)
90e0d000 90e18000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Tue Apr 21 20:52:58 2009 (49EE949A)
90e18000 90e19380   swenum   swenum.sys   Tue Apr 21 20:43:34 2009 (49EE9266)
90e1c000 91270000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Mon Mar 09 19:28:09 2009 (49B5D039)
91270000 91327000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Tue Apr 21 20:23:48 2009 (49EE8DC4)
91327000 91360000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Tue Apr 21 20:22:57 2009 (49EE8D91)
91360000 9137f000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Apr 21 20:49:20 2009 (49EE93C0)
9137f000 9138a000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Tue Apr 21 20:49:34 2009 (49EE93CE)
9138a000 913d4000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Tue Apr 21 20:49:38 2009 (49EE93D2)
913d4000 913e3000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Tue Apr 21 20:49:40 2009 (49EE93D4)
913e3000 913ee000   fdc      fdc.sys      Tue Apr 21 20:44:14 2009 (49EE928E)
913ee000 913ef420   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Thu Aug 12 19:52:52 2004 (411C2D04)
913f0000 913fa000   serenum  serenum.sys  Tue Apr 21 20:43:55 2009 (49EE927B)
91a0a000 91a4e000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Tue Apr 21 20:50:25 2009 (49EE9401)
91a4e000 91a58000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Tue Apr 21 20:44:14 2009 (49EE928E)
91a58000 91a69000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Tue Apr 21 20:53:01 2009 (49EE949D)
91a69000 91ab9000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Tue Apr 21 20:50:10 2009 (49EE93F2)
91ab9000 91ae8000   portcls  portcls.sys  Tue Apr 21 20:49:26 2009 (49EE93C6)
91ae8000 91b01000   drmk     drmk.sys     Tue Apr 21 21:40:17 2009 (49EE9FB1)
91b01000 91b73700   dvb7700all dvb7700all.sys Mon Jul 30 22:20:53 2007 (46AEC6B5)
91b74000 91b77000   BdaSup   BdaSup.SYS   Tue Apr 21 20:49:46 2009 (49EE93DA)
91b77000 91b78700   USBD     USBD.SYS     Tue Apr 21 20:49:30 2009 (49EE93CA)
91b79000 91b86000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Tue Apr 21 20:44:19 2009 (49EE9293)
91b86000 91b91000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Tue Apr 21 20:08:41 2009 (49EE8A39)
91b91000 91b9a000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Tue Apr 21 20:08:39 2009 (49EE8A37)
91b9a000 91bab000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Tue Apr 21 20:10:11 2009 (49EE8A93)
91bab000 91bb5000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Tue Apr 21 20:22:56 2009 (49EE8D90)
91bb5000 91bcc000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Tue Apr 21 20:49:53 2009 (49EE93E1)
91bcc000 91bd7000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Tue Apr 21 20:49:29 2009 (49EE93C9)
91bd7000 91bea000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Tue Apr 21 20:49:26 2009 (49EE93C6)
91bea000 91bf0480   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Tue Apr 21 20:49:24 2009 (49EE93C4)
91bf1000 91bfd000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Tue Apr 21 20:43:35 2009 (49EE9267)
93428000 9346e000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Tue Apr 21 20:50:26 2009 (49EE9402)
9346e000 9347e000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Tue Apr 21 20:52:24 2009 (49EE9478)
9347e000 93491000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Tue Apr 21 20:51:50 2009 (49EE9456)
93491000 93516000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Tue Apr 21 20:10:08 2009 (49EE8A90)
93516000 9352f000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Apr 21 20:11:38 2009 (49EE8AEA)
9352f000 93541000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Tue Apr 21 20:51:21 2009 (49EE9439)
93541000 93564000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 21 20:11:40 2009 (49EE8AEC)
93564000 9359f000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Tue Apr 21 20:11:55 2009 (49EE8AFB)
9359f000 935ba000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 21 20:11:48 2009 (49EE8AF4)
96840000 96a8a000   win32k   win32k.sys   Tue May 12 19:51:15 2009 (4A0A35A3)
96aa0000 96aa9000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Tue Apr 21 21:00:10 2009 (49EE964A)
96ad0000 96aee000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
9720d000 972a4000   peauth   peauth.sys   Tue Apr 21 21:40:09 2009 (49EE9FA9)
972a4000 972ae000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 06:18:32 2006 (45080528)
972ae000 972cf000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Tue Apr 21 20:12:06 2009 (49EE8B06)
972cf000 972dc000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Tue Apr 21 20:52:46 2009 (49EE948E)
972dc000 9732b000   srv2     srv2.sys     Tue Apr 21 20:12:15 2009 (49EE8B0F)
9732b000 9737c000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Apr 21 20:12:29 2009 (49EE8B1D)

Unloaded modules:
935ba000 935d2000   parport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8b9bb000 8b9c8000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8b9c8000 8b9d3000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8b9d3000 8b9dc000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8b9dc000 8b9ed000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
[/font]
```


----------



## klbuyer (Jul 5, 2009)

Guys, 

Thanks so much for your help. I have performed the driver updates that you have suggested and turned on the Driver Verifier. 

I am currently running the PC to test that it is ok.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## klbuyer (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi,

So after running for 10 days and with no problems. The computer is back to crashing with BSOD continually.

I haven't installed any new software other than the driver updates. The PC is not connected to the internet so no updates have been applied.

Would you please have a look at the dump files and be able to give some more suggestions on what to fix.

Thanks.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Have you tried running the memory diagnostic that I suggested in my previous post? If so, what were the results? If not, then I'd suggest running MemTest86+ instead (link here: http://usasma.vox.com/library/post/bootable-memory-test-diagnostics.html ) 
The reason for this is that I'm wondering about your Video RAM - and the MemTest86+ suggests that it also tests this (and I don't know if the Microsoft test does).

These 3 drivers still appear to be old:


> RT61.sys Fri Jul 27 06:12:13 2007 *Belkin Wireless Desktop Card*
> ASACPI.sys Wed Oct 18 01:44:46 2006 *probably from the Asus AI Suite*
> dvb7700all.sys Tue Jul 31 01:20:53 2007 *MOD7700 AVSTREAM/BDA driver Manufacturer: DiBcom*


Have you updated them from the manufacturer's website (*NOT* from Windows Update)? There is a more current version for Windows 7 of the ASACPI.sys driver on the Asus website (dated 2009).

Here's a summary of the dump files:

```
.
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntkrnlpa.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntkrnlpa.exe
Built by: 7100.0.x86fre.winmain_win7rc.090421-1700
Debug session time: Wed Jul 15 04:34:12.372 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:29:14.058
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntkrnlpa.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntkrnlpa.exe
BugCheck 1000007F, {8, 8793a750, 0, 0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for watchdog.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for watchdog.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for raspppoe.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for raspppoe.sys
Probably caused by : watchdog.sys ( watchdog+5000 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntkrnlpa.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntkrnlpa.exe
Built by: 7100.0.x86fre.winmain_win7rc.090421-1700
Debug session time: Tue Jul 14 16:37:00.676 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 6 days 19:00:04.361
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntkrnlpa.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntkrnlpa.exe
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, 97979797, bfb06c28, bfb06800}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dxgkrnl.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dxgkrnl.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for cdd.dll
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for cdd.dll
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+108953 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntkrnlpa.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntkrnlpa.exe
Built by: 7100.0.x86fre.winmain_win7rc.090421-1700
Debug session time: Thu Jul 16 07:50:46.312 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:11.623
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntkrnlpa.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntkrnlpa.exe
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for cdrom.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for cdrom.sys
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, 857de45f, 879919fc, 879915e0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mssmbios.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mssmbios.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Wdf01000.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Wdf01000.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ataport.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ataport.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ACPI.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ACPI.sys
Probably caused by : cdrom.sys ( cdrom+145f )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntkrnlpa.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntkrnlpa.exe
Built by: 7100.0.x86fre.winmain_win7rc.090421-1700
Debug session time: Wed Jul 15 05:38:45.740 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:25:34.052
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntkrnlpa.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntkrnlpa.exe
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for RT61.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for RT61.sys
BugCheck D1, {4c, 2, 0, 8bd1ae5b}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ndis.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ndis.sys
Probably caused by : RT61.sys ( RT61+46e5b )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntkrnlpa.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntkrnlpa.exe
Built by: 7100.0.x86fre.winmain_win7rc.090421-1700
Debug session time: Thu Jul 16 00:29:11.753 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:06:46.439
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntkrnlpa.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntkrnlpa.exe
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
```


----------

